# Any Houston soapers have a local source for FOs and EOs?



## gigisiguenza (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm beyond frustrated with the shipping costs on these sites. I want to try small amounts of some scents, but the shipping is as much as the entire stinky order, and I'm not paying 12$ to ship and 11$ order. It's ridiculous. For 5 tiny samples, that much grrr. I would rather go to a store front anyway so I can sniff some scents I've never used or smelled before.

Frustrated, sorry.

ETA I tried lone star candle supply, thinking they're in Texas, the shipping will be nominal because they're a few hours away, if that. Ha, what a joke.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2015)

I did a bit of a search as I remember seeing a supplier by state list a long time ago. So, here's what I found. No experience with them though.

I found it here but I know there's another one somewhere. http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/soap-making-suppliers.html#UnitedStates

*TX - Texas*
AAA Chemicals Inc. 
2204 Catalina Drive, Pasadena, TX, 77503, USA
Day-Star Candle and Soap Supply 
320 Robinson Rd, Coldspring, TX 77331, USA
Essential Depot 
601 Oakdale St, Shoreacres, TX, 77571, USA
Texas Natural Supply 
Austin, TX, USA​ 

Here's the other listing I found.  This may be more helpful.  http://suppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php​


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 8, 2015)

It says essential depot is in Sebring Florida, not Texas. Hmm...

Mike's Fragrances has a storefront where he said once over the phone that he has something like 400 of his 3000 fragrances available and pre-made. Looks like they are about 3.5 hours from you though so... 

I looked up daystar and it says they aren't open to the public.

I think Texas natural supply might be open to the public but its hard to see on my phone. 

Even though shipping is high from a lot of places, when you factor in gas and time, going to visit these places can actually cost a lot more. The real benefit is when you can actually smell the FOs of course!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> It says essential depot is in Sebring Florida, not Texas. Hmm...
> 
> Mike's Fragrances has a storefront where he said once over the phone that he has something like 400 of his 3000 fragrances available and pre-made. Looks like they are about 3.5 hours from you though so...
> 
> ...


 

I missed that. Essential Depot is in Sebring Florida. I wasn't sure how accurate it was.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 8, 2015)

Not to worry! I just remembered thinking that they were actually close to me! I double checked their website to make sure. Maybe next year when my BF goes to the 12 hour race in March, I'll tag along and do some soapy shopping! :razz:


----------



## Susie (Oct 8, 2015)

I emailed Mike's Fragrances this morning to ask which FOs are phthalate free.  He said all of them are, and he answered really fast!  He has great prices on FO's, and flat shipping rate of $7.50.  I am thinking I need to try some FOs!


----------



## Deedles (Oct 8, 2015)

GiGi...where are you in Houston? I'm just East of town, down I-10. I have the same list that shunt posted but haven't visited any of them yet. Actually, I forgot about them!

Another idea is maybe we can combine orders to save on shipping. If nothing else we need to meet!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 8, 2015)

TY very much for all the help  I will check out Mike's, I didn't know about them.

Deedles I'm in northwest, near spring in Champions Forest area 

Have to run out the door to work or I'd do a better reply LOL


----------

